# Bronco Trouble



## skeloo (Feb 7, 2001)

Has anyone had trouble with there Bronco dying when ever it feels like it. We have had it twice now looked at and they can't figure it out. It will run for a few days then just die in the middle of the road. 
Looking at a Dodge Dakoda now any thoughts on them as well
Thanks Jennifer


----------



## LoneStarLawn (Feb 28, 2000)

Might want to post this in the Ford Truck Discussion Forum...


----------



## skeloo (Feb 7, 2001)

Thanks Lone Star; I should of known that


----------



## Keith (Dec 26, 1999)

What year is the Bronco? What does it do right before it stalls? In other words are you getting any backfire, any bucking (pun intended....it's a Bronco  ) or does it feel like it has just lost power? Most important, what year is it? How long has the truck been running when this happens? How long before it will restart?

If it is fuel injected, look for a problem with the TFI module or a fuel pump. There are known issues with the TFI in injected Fords.

[Edited by Keith on 04-30-2001 at 04:25 AM]


----------



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

If it's a 66-77 I'd be more than happy to buy it from you.


----------



## skeloo (Feb 7, 2001)

Its an 88 full size bronco 5 liter fuel injection.
It doesn't give any warning it just dies as if you turn the ignition off. It happens every couple of days, doesnt matter if its wet or dry out , or if the truck is warmed up.
We get it towed to the garage and once the tow truck drops it, it will start again


----------



## Keith (Dec 26, 1999)

Has the ignition switch ever been replaced? This was the subject of a massive ford recall  I don't know if Ford is still replacing these free of charge, but look into it, ASAP. And I mean ASAP, if you value the truck.

Now if that does not remedy the problem, my guess is you are still dealing with an ignition prob. The sudden shut down with no warning would kinda lead me to believe its not fuel related. Replace the coil, it's about $15 US. Then replace the TFI.


----------



## Larrytow (Dec 30, 2000)

Replace the fuel pump relay first. Very common prob on these trucks. Its cheaper than the TFI module so try that before you spend for the module.

Regards, Larry


----------



## skeloo (Feb 7, 2001)

Thanks for all the comments: We have it back they changed some wires so far ok but they said that we are going to have alot of wireing trouble with this truck,as they are all roting. this tends to happen on these trucks. Oh well still a great truck. Thanks again


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*Bronco going hoofs up*

ford had a recall on the ignition switches due to the threat of fire.

There has been a problem with the TFI - thick film ignition module as they were placed on top of the intake manifold and were subject to breaking down when they get too hot due to ordinary use. Too hot and motor shuts off just like you turned off the key, no warning, no check engine codes, no nothing. I think this was a recall issue in California only. The solution was to replace the module and re-position it so that it was away from the heat source or somehow shielded from it.

Also, the fuel pump relay has an emergency shut off in the event of severe collision since the pump is electric it could keep pumping in a rollover after the motor dies. That relay could be a problem source too if it shorts intermittantly.


----------



## Toecutter (Sep 23, 2001)

*Maybe...*

Check the EEC relay. it mounts behind the air filter...there's a row of 'em there...If I'm not mistaken it was the middle one...otherwise, just put your hand on the row, it should click when you turn the ignition on...

I had an 88 F150 that would do that...ran, fine then would die...then it would start 10-15 minutes later like there was no problem...

Took two dealers and $5-600 to find the problem....

Good luck!
Phil


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2001)

Hello,
I have an 86 that use to do it.
i went to the parts store and got a code reader and that will tell you if there are any problems with the electronics
also go to www.bigbroncos.com
they have a mailing list that helped me with alot of poblems that i had with mine.


----------



## delong5876 (Sep 4, 2005)

*89 Bronco*

Had A 89 Unplug Fuel Pump Connector And Hardwire And Replace The Relay


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Holy old thread......


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Somebody went way back to read this one. I was thinking how did I miss this one? I was just here yesterday?


----------

